# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Në cilin shtet të Europës jetohet më mirë?

## toni007

*Shteti i europes ku jetohet me mire?*
_Jepni mendimin tuaj mbi esperienca personale_

----------


## TetovaMas

Me mire jetohet ne Skandinavi !!


Me mire ,dhe shume ,shume, me mire duhet te jetohet ne Shqiperine etnike.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ne gjermani jetohet me mire them une!

ketu ka pune sa te duash jo gjithandej po ka...
shteti nuk te le pa buke te japin muaj per muaj lek...(po ishe pa une)
femit marin lek deri ne 25 vjec po skove ne univerzitet mer akoma....
shteti ta paguan qeran nuk te le ne rruge...(po ishe pa pune)
te japin shume mundsi nuk te lejn injorant por interesoen per njerzit....shkoll pune te besh nji kurs etj etj
femia do te shkoj me klasen nja 2 jave qe shkojn keto e paguan shteti po nuk pate lek(po ishe pa pune)..
spitale mundesh te hash nga toka kaq te paster jan...
nuk duhte te paguash lek neper doktora.....
po pate probleme me dhembet pershmebull ti paguan shteti(po ishe pa pune)
te japin lek kur mer shpin e par per mobiljet....(po ishe pa pune)
 tani shume gjera jan favore vetem po ishe pa pune..por dhe po punuan te dy ne fa,ilie shume mire jetohet...

----------


## strange

Tironce, nje keng qe e kendon nje kosovar thot " Gjermonia ska para"  :perqeshje:  lol  :ngerdheshje: 

Une them ne Austri, eshte shtet me emer te vogel, por eshte vend ku i ke te gjitha qe te duhen pasi qe je emigrant  :buzeqeshje:  Me mire ska ku shkon. 

Pse mendoj se eshte me mire:
- Ka pune sa te duash, vetem a je i Zoti te punosh.
- Femija deri ne 25 vjeq merr pare nese shkon ne shkoll, dhe cdo vite e me teper.
- Po spate pune, te gjen shteti nje.
- Ne  rast se ke punua mbi 6 muaj, dhe e humb punen, merr pare nga shteti, per sa kohe nuk gjen pune(Arbeitslosengeld).
- Nena qe ka lind femije merr para 3 vjet qe kujdeset per femijen. etc. etc....

----------


## dritek7

UK is the best

----------


## mendimi

Shtetet e evropes kane pak a shume kete lloj jetese

Shtetet skandinave kane me se shumti sigurime sociale dhe ndihma e gjera te tjera edhe jeta eshte e mire, por moti eshte shume i keq, gjithmone si mjegull, shi, bore, etj prandaj nuk jane aq te mira per jetese.

Anglia ka me se shumti pare ne evrope, por qeshtja e ndihmave, e perkujdesjes nga shteti gati nuk ekziston, dikush jeton shume mire dikush shume keq, si ne amerik pak a shume.

Zvicra ka shume pare, por edhe hargjimet per jetesen jane shume te medha, pak a shume barazohen, perkujdesja e shtetit eshte mesatare, ndihmon por jo shume. Sistemi i sigurimeve shendetesore eshte i shtrenjte, nevoja per cdo person te rritur nga nje makine (per shkak te terrenit kodrinore dhe qyteteve te shperndara) e rrit edhe me shume koston e jeteses, gjithashtu edhe ushqimi eshte shume i shtrenjte.

Gjermania  - Sistemi i sigurimeve shendetesore eshte shume i mire, perkujdesja nga shteti shume e larte, ushqimi dhe kostoja e jeteses eshte mjaft i lire, rrogat nuk jane te larta, pune ka mesatarisht (perpara ka pase teper). Jeta eshte ne nivel te larte.

Austria qe e permendi Mehmeti eshte gati sikur pjese e gjermanise, asnje send me ndryshe se gjermania nuk e ka, (as gjuhen), perveq territorit me te vogel, pune ka me pak se ne gjermani perveq ne qytete te medha, ndoshta ka me shume.

Franca jetesen e ka mesatare por pune ka shume pak.

----------


## geezer

Une mendoj qe ne UK

----------


## CASANOVA1

nga pikveshtrimi im.
kam qene emigrant fiks ne 5 shtete.
ne Greqi
ne UK
ne Norvegji
ne Gjermani
dhe se fundi ne Itali
si dhe kam vizituar te gjitha shtetet e europes perendimore me perjashtim te Finlandes.

shteti ku jetohet me keq eshte padiskutim Greqia.....shteti ku kam fituar me shume para eshte UK.shteti ku jam zbavitur me shume eshte Italia(Italianet kane nje cilesi teper te larte te shijes se jetes,kuzhinen e kane me te miren ne bote,te ardhurat nuk diskutohet qe jane te larta,emigranti me punen me te rendomte ketu fiton te pakten dyfishin ose trefishin e nje emigranti ne greqi)

por gjerat jane relative,varet nga personi dhe eksperiencat personale.

----------


## goldian

casanova po norvegjia si ishte???

----------


## CASANOVA1

> casanova po norvegjia si ishte???


per Norvegjezet shkelqyeshem.per emigrantet varet sa i zoti je!!!!
Norvegjezet kuptojne shume mire Danisht dhe Suedisht duke qene se jane gjuhe mjaft te ngjashme,une them qe jane dialekte te njera tjetres....si dhe mbi 70% te norvegjezeve flasin anglisht ne menyre fluente,kush emigrant di anglisht dhe vete ne fillim atje e ka me te lehte.

55600$ per fryme......jane te dytet ne bote norvegjezet lol.


ps.ben shume ftohte


do keshilloja atyre qe duan te emigrojne ne norvegji te lidhen menjehere me femer norvegjeze(ato e vleresojne menjehere Shqiptarin,meshkujt norvegjeze jane kot fare,rob te ftohte mo)

----------


## brooklyn2007

Une them se ne vendet Nordike duhet te jete standarti me i larte i jeteses

----------


## gt2xf

Swedia eshte vendi me i mire!
Norvegjia eshte larg, Danezet jane shum racista...
Sverige är det bästa!!!   ....:- ))) TPB (The piratebay också)

----------


## PINK

a lum si ju qe jeni ne europe. Lol

----------


## gt2xf

O pinko. Kam pase jetuar ne USA. It really sucks. Kam pase dhe kam letrat e USA once again it rellay sucks....Ti me duket paske shku nga Shqiperia ne USA, 




> a lum si ju qe jeni ne europe. Lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

per sa shtete kam pare ne danimarke,

por ene suedi besoj se o mire,

po si e tha dhe Giacomo, bon ftohte shume anej.

ne kanarie(ishujt) menoj se jetohet po aq mire per ne qe kemi ftohte

lol

----------


## sweet_dreams

*Ne Deuschlland*

----------


## AGREPI_25

lume si ai si ka mnsi te jetoj ne Shqiperi 
Se ne europ ter jeten metesh skllav
Ter jeten te therrasit te huaj
Ter jeten nuk ndihesh i lire si ne vendin tan

----------


## mendimi

Tash desha te shtoj edhe dicka, per jete te mire ne nje vend ka rendesi te MADHE edhe moti. Dmth kam nje shok qe ka qene ne suedi 2 vjet dhe ka ikur qe andej. Me te vertete tha nuk jetohej, dite e nate vetem shi, gati kurr nuk sheh nje diell te plote gjith diten. Aq shume jane te mesuar suedezet tha me shiun sa nuk marrin qadra fare, dalin ashtu hecin neper shi, nuk nguten, behen qull dhe vazhdojne sikur normal. Keto jane gjera qe ka perjetuar njeriu.

Sa i perket gjermanise edhe ketu ka dallime te medha nga regjionet e ndryshme. Psh regjioni i mynihut e stutgartit kane mjaft dimra te ashper dhe mjaft shume regjione kodrinore.
Ne regjionin e gjermanise se siperme dmth hamburg, hanover, berlin etj, ka shume me shume shi, dhe mot te vranet.
Jo qe jetoj ketu por regjioni i quajtur Rhein Main, dmth Frankfurt me rrethine eshte regjioni me i nxehte ne gjermani, ka me se shumti diell se ne vende tjera, dhe dimrat jane teper te bute, aq te bute sa bora thuajse nuk ekziston, ose nuk bje fare ose bje e shkrihet brenda dites. Dimri me teper i ngjan vjeshtes. Nderkaq vera eshte bile teper e nxehte, nganjhere edhe nuk rrihet brenda ne shtepi pa klime sidomos qershor, korrik, gusht. 

Nejse se e teprova po deshta me thane qe nuk jane vetem parate ato qe bejne nje vend te mire per jetese por ndikojne shume faktore.

----------


## E=mc²

Ku ka si Shqiperia, nje pune te mire dhe i ke te garantuara te gjitha. Qejfi qejf, familja familje, puna pune, shoqeria shoqeri. E cfare te kerkosh me teper se kaq nga jeta? Kam qene dy vjet vetem jashte Shqiperis ku isha me master, dhe me te vertet me dukej shum e tepert. Ne Shqiperi kam gjithcka, dhe i arij te gjitha keto fal nje pune te mire. Ne bote duhet te besh disa pune qe te arish ato qe arin ketu ne Shqiperi me nje page te mire.

Mbi te gjitha jam ne vendin tim, kontriboje ketu per dicka qe do me dihet neser apo pasneser. Ndersa jashte Shqiperis do jem nje i huaje gjat gjith jetes dhe i perbuzur nga shoqeria. Me te vertet qe Shqiperia po ndryshon shum dhe e krijon luksin e jetes duke u shkolluar mire dhe te kesh nje pune me te ardhura te mira. Gje qe nuk eshte e veshtire nese ke studiuar dhe ke eksperiencen e duhur ne profilin qe do punosh.

----------


## gt2xf

...te them te drejten isha tre muaj ne shqiperi, e te them te drejten u skllaverova atje, kish apune me disa doktore e e din ti mo sa cfare te puojne atje, normalse si ne vend tend nuk ka por kur te trajtojne si sklav ne vend tend horroje mo, ti e din se ne shqiperi shqipecat i trajtojne si sklever nj-tj, si psh i therrasin rrondokop (jugoret) malok (verioret) etj etj, prandaj me mire "skllav" ne Swedi se sa SKLLAV ne shqipni, por ik mer se na lodhe....




> lume si ai si ka mnsi te jetoj ne Shqiperi 
> Se ne europ ter jeten metesh skllav
> Ter jeten te therrasit te huaj
> Ter jeten nuk ndihesh i lire si ne vendin tan

----------

